
Show HN: Alkali.app, AI for everyone - alkaliapp
Hey HN! We are from <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;alkali.app" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;alkali.app</a> ! Alkali is a tool that allows the creation of AI workflows using a super simple drag-and-drop interface. It manages data pipelines end-to-end.<p>We would be super delighted to get feedback on the tool! Thanks!
======
dhumph
I'm intrigued - especially on what it would do with some of the data from a
site of mine. But can't give much feedback without using it or seeing it in
action. Are you looking for beta people?

The one thing that did notice is that some of the fonts are thin and lack
contrast to the background - making them a bit hard to read.

~~~
alkaliapp
Hi dhumph! Thank you for the interest. Unfortunately, it is still not
released. If you don't mind us asking, though, what kind of use use cases do
you have in mind? We are exactly trying to refine some use cases on our end,
and input would be greatly appreciated.

~~~
dhumph
I'll shoot you an email!

------
Immortalin
How does this compare to Lobe?

